# got a few



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

Me and 2 other of my buddies went out the other weekend and got 15 of them with .22s walking trees. How do u guys do it and are u gettin any ?


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

We have many different ways of getting them, we walked tree rows like you did a couple weeks ago and we got something like 25 bunnies. Went out again tonight and got 2. Another good method is just driving around where you know the bunnies are at, we get alot that way. I think so far this winter we've got right around 50 bunnies and 2 fox.
:beer:


----------

